# Butt is on!



## Puff1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Put a 7lb'der on at 8am. Injected with Chris Lilys injection(I used fresh apple cider instead of apple juice) Rubbed with a boatload of Wolfe Rub Original. Started it fatside down, I'll flip it a few hrs.
Using lump, apple and hickory.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 3, 2006)

Oh yeah, that's the way I like to pile on the WR too!!  That's gonna be good Puff!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 3, 2006)

Mmmm! I'm gunna have to do butt next weekend. Looking good!


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 3, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Put a 7lb'der on at 8am. Injected with Chris Lilys injection(I used fresh apple cider instead of apple juice) Rubbed with a boatload of *Wolfe Rub Original.* Started it fatside down, I'll flip it a few hrs.
> Using lump, apple and hickory.
> 
> 
> ...



Puff, did you know Larry is running a Holiday Special on his rub?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 3, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Bruce, wasn't sure anyone noticed!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read it somewhere??


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Butts at 134, beers at 6 and climbing  
No pic ,to cold out I probably lose an hr. everytime I open the lid


----------



## chris1237 (Dec 3, 2006)

Looks good so far puff!! Keep up posted 8)


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 3, 2006)

Go Puff, its your birthday, go Puff. [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]


----------



## Finney (Dec 3, 2006)

Puff, Is that John Morrell meat any better than any other?  I see it in the ads, but haven't bought any.


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff, Is that John Morrell meat any better than any other?  I see it in the ads, but haven't bought any.


Every John Morrell butt I've done came out great.
I haven't tried to many other brands. But when these are on sale I stock up.

Don't care for the bacon though


----------



## john a (Dec 3, 2006)

I think your'e going to have to crank up the heat to eat before midnight puff. A few more beers and you probably will not care though.


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 3, 2006)

148 now.
They always stall out around this temp for me :?


----------



## Unity (Dec 3, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, designer-label cheap cuts, huh? The butts I buy are always anonymous, just the store's weight and price label. 

--John  8)


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Unity said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  They really come out good


----------



## Uncle Al (Dec 3, 2006)

I see foil in your future.  [smilie=a_reading.gif] 

Al


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Uncle Al said:
			
		

> I see foil in your future.  [smilie=a_reading.gif]
> 
> Al


 [smilie=pope.gif]


----------



## Griff (Dec 3, 2006)

Puff

It's getting late back there. Where are the finished pics?

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 3, 2006)

It's a restin' finally  
Dinner for the family went from plan A, to plan B


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 3, 2006)

First time I ever saw the bone pop out the side  
Is this good or bad??


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 3, 2006)

Looking real good Puff.  

What temps were you able to hold at ?

How long did it finally take ?


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Looking real good Puff.
> 
> What temps were you able to hold at ?
> 
> How long did it finally take ?


I managed to keep it hovering between 230* & 240*.
11 1/2 hrs. even with the snow flakes flying around


----------



## Griff (Dec 3, 2006)

Looks good Puff. I think the bone just means it's done. Kinda like one of those plastic things in a turkey.

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Looks good Puff. I think the bone just means it's done. Kinda like one of those plastic things in a turkey.
> 
> Griff


Griff , please don't open that can of worms


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Done! Once again the John Morrell butt turns out(In my book) great  
And the Wolfe Rub Original works its magic once again!
Not the slightest bit of heat  . Nice taste with the apple cider.
As far as sammies and the like.......tune in tomorrow.....I'm tired 

Man I love these!


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 3, 2006)

Wow.........That all looks great Puff.  Looks like the meat is very tender.  Makes me want to thaw out a bag just so my house will smell like yours.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 4, 2006)

Looks great Puff!  There should've been some heat!  The no heat Wolfe Rub hasn't been on the market in over a year!   :roll:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 4, 2006)

Looks great !


----------



## Finney (Dec 4, 2006)

Good looking butt there Puffy.    Did you cook unfoiled the whole time?
There was a lot of juicy stuff in that foil.


----------



## john a (Dec 4, 2006)

Good job Puff. I don't foil and it always takes me at least two hours per pound on butts.


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 4, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Good looking butt there Puffy.    Did you cook unfoiled the whole time?
> There was a lot of juicy stuff in that foil.


I did foil at about 160. It was getting late and I was running low on lump  

Larry there was maybe a touch of heat not the usaual bite. Iwas surprised after all the rub I put on it.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 4, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you sprinkle some into the pulled meat?


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 4, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No   It was late and I was .......you know  
I might when I reheat it tonight


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 4, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That pretty much explains it lil' Puffy!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 4, 2006)

Lunch [smilie=banana.gif]


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 4, 2006)

NICE!!

Keep your arm still...you makie picture blurry!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 4, 2006)

No .. he's just already drunk.
Regardless ...Good looking sammich !


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 4, 2006)

Was there any spice at lunch time Poofie?


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 4, 2006)

Greg, camera is a piece of crap.
Scotty haven't touched a drop.
Larry I sprinkle ze rub and have ze spice, it was perfect


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 4, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Greg, camera is a piece of crap.
> Scotty haven't touched a drop.
> *Larry I sprinkle ze rub and have ze spice, it was perfect *



Thanks Puff, glad you're happy!  If you're running low, I heard something about a Wolfe Rub Holiday Special!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 4, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really I didn't know  
Bruce mentioned something about I think


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 4, 2006)

Store bought slaw, hmmm?


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 4, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Store bought slaw, hmmm?


Nope, homemade


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 4, 2006)

Puff, that picture , + some of BTGG beans is exactly what my dinner is going to look like tonight


----------



## john a (Dec 4, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Greg, camera is a piece of crap.
> Scotty haven't touched a drop.
> Larry I sprinkle ze rub and have ze spice, it was perfect



Puff,

If you get to shopping for another camera research the Canon Power Shot A 530. IIRC they are about $250.00, I set mine on Auto and point & shoot. Oh, BTW, great looking sandwich.


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 4, 2006)

oct_97 said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Matter of fact I am shopping for one. Wife wants a new one for X-mas.
You take some awesome pics, I'll have to check it out.
Thanks for the info and the compliment


----------



## Larry D. (Dec 4, 2006)

oct_97 said:
			
		

> If you get to shopping for another camera research the Canon Power Shot A 530. IIRC they are about $250.00, I set mine on Auto and point & shoot. Oh, BTW, great looking sandwich.



The Canon point-and-shoot cameras are nice.  I got a Power Shot A540 for my daughter, $125 (after rebate) from Home Depot just before Thanksgiving.  I like it much better than the Nikon I paid about $400 for several years ago.


----------

